# job situation in toronto



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I am moving to toronto on 2nd June. just wondering what the job situation is like over there. I have an uncle in Burlington who i can stay with and he said he will look around for work for me if i want but wanted to hear from other people who work there.

I am an experienced tile setter, have just graduated with an engineering degree. I have worked in welding and fabrication and spent a summer concrete finishing in new york, but would do anything really

Just wanted to know will it be easy enough to get work

Thanks 

damo


----------



## capstonic (Feb 27, 2010)

its not easy to get job in toronto?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

capstonic said:


> its not easy to get job in toronto?


You may not get a job straight away in a chosen field of yours but If what your asking is will I get any job? well then you'll be ok and wyou will get work plenty of unskilled work out there still.


----------

